# Low fat or fat free salad dressings?



## MountainMath (Oct 18, 2011)

Anybody have any good fat free recipes for salad dressings?


----------



## Timothy (Oct 18, 2011)

MountainMath said:


> Anybody have any good fat free recipes for salad dressings?


For those that call for using cream or sour cream, I use the fat-free half and half or fat-free sour cream. In side-by-side taste tests of my favorites, I noticed no difference.

I never make them the same twice, so no recipes here....it's like...."What would taste good today..."


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just use EVOO and lime/lemon juice or a vinegar, S&P. Not much help here.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 18, 2011)

I make my own salad dressing and lime a higher acid to oil ratio, anyway.

I prefer using less of a full fat dressing.  Use a spray bottle or a shake container.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are a couple/few quickies that I love, assemble really wuickly in a blender(also helps that the measurements are on the canister too), and though I normally make at least 3 quarts as a minimum, I will give you ingredients to scale to your needs. . .it's all based on your Typical 3:1 ratio for all vinaigrettes.
--------------------------------------------


Chipotle Peppers w/ adobo
Lime juice for acid( your one part)
Roasted Garlic
90/10 Olive Oil Blend(your three parts)
Salt and Pepper to taste.

----------------------------------------
Dill
Capers
Anchovy Paste
Garlic
White Balsamic
90/10 Olive Oil Blend
S+P To Taste

-------------------------------------

Sun-dried tomatoes, just covered in enough water to steep and re-hydrate
A Few Kalamata Olives
Modena Balsamic Vin
A Little Honey
90/10
S+P To taste

---------------------------------

1 Whole Avocado 
Lime Juice
Cilantro
A little NO fat Sour Cream
A pinch of Cumin
Mirin(Rice Wine Vinegar)
90/10
S+P

--------------------------------

Fresh Ginger
Toasted Sesame Seeds(not too much, mainly for looks)
Garlic
Low Sodium Soy Sauce
Mirin(Rice Wine Vinegar)
Brown Sugar
a little bit of Hot Chinese Mustard(helps emulsify)

-----------------------------

Non Fat Yogurt
A little Non Fat Sour Cream
Seeded Cucumber, or regular Hot House Cucumber
Garlic
Mint
Parsley
Oregano
Lemon Juice
S+P
White Balsamic


----------



## MountainMath (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your alls help!  Cool!


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 19, 2011)

When making a salad with olives or pickled veggies in it I usually use some of the Olive juice to substitute for some of the oil. I also don't use alot of oil in my dressings. Some of the olives I like also have alot of herbs in there marinade/pickling juice.

I think your salad will taste better and use less drssing if actually toss the salad rather than add dressing to a plate of salad. I wish restaurants would do this more.


----------



## MountainMath (Oct 22, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> When making a salad with olives or pickled veggies in it I usually use some of the Olive juice to substitute for some of the oil. I also don't use alot of oil in my dressings. Some of the olives I like also have alot of herbs in there marinade/pickling juice.
> 
> I think your salad will taste better and use less drssing if actually toss the salad rather than add dressing to a plate of salad. I wish restaurants would do this more.


 Finally someone that likes to use lowfat like me!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 22, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I think your salad will taste better and use less drssing if actually toss the salad rather than add dressing to a plate of salad. I wish restaurants would do this more.



That is a very valid point, and seems lost among many places.

The best(IMO)way to dress a salad is to have the leafy greens in an over-sized bowl. Lightly dress the sides of the bowl and toss the greens lightly against the sides. Remove with tongs, don't just dump the greens out. No salad should ever be swimming in the dressing ,eww.


----------



## david123 (Oct 22, 2011)

lemon juice, a bit olive oil, salt & paper -the old traditional way never disappoints..


----------



## chopper (Oct 22, 2011)

david123 said:


> lemon juice, a bit olive oil, salt & paper -the old traditional way never disappoints..


Actually I have also had salad with just the lemon juice and salt and pepper (without the oil).  They do look at me funny when ordering out when I say just lemon wedges and no dressing, but it is tasty!


----------



## MountainMath (Oct 23, 2011)

david123 said:


> lemon juice, a bit olive oil, salt & paper -the old traditional way never disappoints..


 
And the gas that comes afterwords.


----------



## MountainMath (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey I live in Falcon!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 3, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I think your salad will taste better and use less drssing if actually toss the salad rather than add dressing to a plate of salad. I wish restaurants would do this more.



I hate when restaurants just pour the dressing on the salad!  Even worse, put it on the side in a little cup!


----------



## Claire (Nov 3, 2011)

V8 makes a good base for a low fat dressing.  Add your favorite seasonings, a touch of your favorite vinegar or citrus, some good ground pepper.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2011)

MountainMath said:
			
		

> Hey I live in Falcon!



So do I actually. My address is just Peyton.


----------



## MountainMath (Nov 6, 2011)

david123 said:


> lemon juice, a bit olive oil, salt & paper -the old traditional way never disappoints..


 

I would agree


----------



## MountainMath (Nov 6, 2011)

chopper said:


> So do I actually. My address is just Peyton.


 
I've lived here 3 years.  The snow comes and it's gone like in two days!  Amazing


----------



## kezlehan (Nov 6, 2011)

Tabasco, LOVE it. And pretty much no calories. 
Or I use low fat salad cream.


----------

